# [Sammelthread] Asus Crosshair III Formula



## xTc (6. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum Asus Crosshair III Formula*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Spezifikationen*

 Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads -*

Version 0302: KLICK
Kommentar: Release Bios

Version 0403: KLICK
Kommentar: Fix CPU uCode might not be loaded successfully.

Version 0503: KLICK
Kommentar: Fix the system may not be able to wake up from sleep mode of S1/S3/S4.

Version 0601: KLICK
Kommentar: Support new CPUs.

Version 0702: KLICK
Kommentar: Fix inconsistency of CPU/Chassis fan speed with Q-Fan enabled in BIOS setup and Operating System.

*- Bios Bilder -*




*Downloads:*

*- Handbücher -*

Download Handbuch Crosshair III Formula: KLICK



*- Treiber -*

Treiber für euer entsprechendes Modell findet Ihr hier: KLICK




*Bilder*


*Links*

Asus Crosshair III Formula im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus Crosshair III Formula Produktseite


​


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Hmm, ein CIIIF Sammelthread, sehr gut. 
Falls einer Fragen zum CIIIF hat, dann immer rein damit.
Bilder findet ihr bei mir im Profil im Fotoalbum.


----------



## cartago2202 (24. August 2009)

neue bios online 0805 ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/


----------



## Dorni (2. September 2009)

Ich hatte überlegt es mir zu zulegen, deswegen gleich mal zwei Fragen:

1.) Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Crosshair und dem M4A79-T Deluxe ?
2.) Ist die Audio Karte gut? Hatte eine Fatatl1ty noch im Budget.


----------



## ole88 (24. Oktober 2009)

zum ersten keine Ahnung.
zum zweiten die Karte ist Schrott


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. Oktober 2009)

was sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Board!? Im Bereich des OC!


----------



## -Bloom- (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo Leutz

cool was zum CIII, da habe ich gleich mal ne frage parat.

Passen auf das Boarf 2x HD 5890 (=CF) + 1 X-Fi Pro + 1x Killer Xeno Ultra?

ohne das sich wer im wege steht? wäre das überhaupt auf diesem Board möglich? Dies ist für mich ein sehr wichtiger Kaufgrund......

erwarte mal eure antworten


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

ok ich hab mal geschaut die soundkarte funktionier perfekt nachdem ich die treiber mir gezogen habe.


----------



## -Bloom- (1. November 2009)

bedindert sie nicht die graka? da wäre nämlich dumm wenn es so wäre?


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

nö absolut nicht über dem ersten steckplatz ist noch ein schwarzer pci steckplatz hat da ohne probleme platz ich nutz ja CF


----------



## -Bloom- (2. November 2009)

aha, klären wa das in meinem beitrag......


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Neues BIOS 1003


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

schau mal bitte aufs datum 17.09.2009 das bios gibt es schon lange


----------



## -Bloom- (2. November 2009)

ne frage wegen dem bios, muss ich mir immer das neueste ziehen von asus? ist dann gewährleistet, dass das board besser läuft?


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

jup, das neueste ist fast immer das beste


----------



## sensei (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner mit folgenden Komponenten aufgebaut :

- ASUS Crosshair III Formula
- AMD Phenom 2 965
- OCZ DIMM 4 GB Platinum OCZ3P1333LV4GK
- GK Zotac GTX 260 AMP
- HD Samsung 500GB

Beim Einschalten gibt es über den LCD Poster folgende Meldung :
Welcome - Locked - DET DRAM

Und das war's !!! 

Keine Ausgabe über den Monitor ! Die LED's auf dem Board bleiben dunkel !

Das habe ich ausprobiert :

- MEmOK - Taster : Tuning 1 ... x Tuning failed
- Laufwerke abgezogen : keine Änderung
- Vergleichshardware leider nicht vorhanden
(privat nur AM2, dienstlich nur INTEL)

Noch irgendwer eine Idee ??

Zusatzinfo: Habe schon (privat und beruflich) div. Rechner zusammengebaut. Mache also genauso viele Fehler, kenne sie aber .

Gruss der sensei


----------



## EDDY23 (15. November 2009)

@sensei 

habe genau dasselbe Problem mit diesem Mainboard   -kämpfe schon seit ein paar Tagen damit es überhaut mal ins Bios zu schaffen aber jedesmal - det Ram (Detection Ram)und hängt er sich auf...

Habe Netzteil getauscht, Grafik getauscht ,Speicher 3x (Kingston, Corsair und OCZ jeweils 1333 DDR3)und zu guter letzt Mainboard getauscht => kein erfolg  

Das es nicht mehr locked ist einfach mal nur einen Speicherriegel in einen weissen Slot stecken vorher natürlich cmosreset (jumper und knopf beim booten) bzw. mal batterie raus für BIOS reset. 

bin so ziemlich am ende BITTE helft uns/mir  dieses Problem muss doch schon häufiger aufgetreten sein 

Vielen dank im Vorraus für eure Bemühungen

LG EDDy


----------



## EDDY23 (15. November 2009)

Sorry mein System:

-AMD Phenom II Black Edition X4 965
-ASUS Crosshair III Formular 
-Chiftec CFT-750-14CS 750W Netzteil
-Asus Radeon EAH 4870 1GB (funktionsfahig)
-WD 1TB Festplatte (vorerst abgehängt zum Testen)
-Speicher Kingston KHX1333C7D3K4/8GX (8GB Kit)

Noch getestet:
-Coolermaster 520W Netzteil (funktionsfahig)
-ASUS Radeon XTX 1950 (funktionsfähig)
-Speicher Corsair schon wieder ausgetauscht gegen die folgenden OCZ
-Speicher OCZ3P1333LVAM4GK (4GB Kit für AMD)

Bin echt verzweifelt wenn ihr mir auch nicht helfen könnt muss ich wohl auf ein anderen Mainboardhersteller umsteigen. War bisher immer zufrieden mit asus und hab schon einige Systeme zusammengebaut nie Probleme....

MFG Eddy


----------



## sensei (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir gibt es neue Erkenntnisse : System läuft nach BIOS - Update !

XP ist jetzt drauf. Scheint zu funktionieren.

Gruss der sensei


----------



## nomercy77 (24. November 2009)

hat jemand OC-Erfahrungen mit dem Board?Wenn ja bitte posten denn es ist mein heißer Favorit für meinen zukunfüftigen P II 965C3.


----------



## -Bloom- (25. November 2009)

beb kurzer tip. guck mal sysprofile.de nach dem mainboard da findeste viele, die das mobo mit dem PII X4 955 + 965 übertaktet haben...


----------



## woldi01 (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

schön, dass das Problem gelöst wurde... 

Aber wie macht man in diesem Fall ein Biosupdate?

@sensei: Wie hast Du das update durchgefühtrt? Gibt es da einen Trick,
oder hast Du eine andere CPU verwendet?

Ich habe leider keine andere CPU zur Hand, und extra eine kaufen ... wäre ja blöde!

Für eine Rasche Antwort, von wem auch immer, wäre ich dankbar!



Achja, auf Sprüche wie Google bemühen etc. kann ich verzichten, ausser der passende Link ist dabei.


----------



## ole88 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich empfehl dir das LUXX forum, ist mometan mit asus support, wenn dir die nicht helfen können dann keiner


----------



## Master06 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da mal eine frage zu Crosshair3 Formula, und zwar wie ist die reihenfolge der DDR3 Ramen...wenn ich nur zwei einbauen will. Geh ich nCH DEN FARBEN ODER ?

MFG Master06


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

jaaaaa^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Immer farblich passen einbauen, bitte.


----------



## Master06 (10. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> jaaaaa^^



okay also a1a2b1b2 und wenn ich zwei einbauen will a1a2 okay danke 

(hab probleme mit dem spiel Crysis)


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

ja genau so


----------



## Master06 (10. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja genau so




 Danke......


----------



## Sp3cht (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo leute, ich plane mir auch dieses mobo zu holen, 2 dinge die mich irritieren.

1. Wie sieht es mit dem ifx-14 auf dem board aus??? würde den gern weiterhin verwenden, halterungen (am3 kit) vorhanden

2. Corsair dominator GT 1600 CL7 2x2GB  (wegen hohem heatspreader ... der rote... und dem lüfterkit dafür) wenn ich den ifx 14 verwende...

ich müsste die ram gegebenfalls ja dann wegen platzmangels in die weißen steckplätze stecken... oder gibts eine möglichkeit dies auf irgendeine art und weise alles zusammen zu betreiben???

ICh habe nirgends ein bild mit diesem setup gesehn... vl. jemand von euch jaaa... bitte um hilfe


----------



## Alriin (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte eine Bench-Festplatte für mein Sockel AM3-System vorbereiten und dieses aus Performance-Gründen im AHCI-Modus laufen lassen. Welche Treiber bzw. Programme muss ich bei der Installation auf den USB-Stick tun um AHCI unter XP zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo, habe 4gb DDR3  im dual-channel laufen und habe diese in die 2 blauen Ram Steckplätze eingebaut, jetzt habe ich auf einem Bild gesehen das einer die in den weißen Steckplätzen hat. Was ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## Dude101 (13. Februar 2010)

Sollte eigentlich egal sein. Warum der die jetzt auf die weißen gesteckt hat kann ich dir auch nich sagen


----------



## jenzy (13. Februar 2010)

YouTube - Asus Crosshair III Formula Motherboard review (lights and overview) die ersten 2 Komentare unten


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> Hallo, habe 4gb DDR3 im dual-channel laufen und habe diese in die 2 blauen Ram Steckplätze eingebaut, jetzt habe ich auf einem Bild gesehen das einer die in den weißen Steckplätzen hat. Was ist jetzt richtig?


 
Warum hast du zwei Crossfire Brücken drauf?


----------



## apehater (23. Februar 2010)

hallo,
wenn ich während das bios lädt oder im raid menü die taste "4" oder "pfeil-links" auf der tastatur drücke, fährt der rechner runter und wieder hoch. wer weiss warum???

phenom ii 965
crosshair iii
evga gtx 280 ftw
2x2 gb ocz 1600 mhz, 8-8-8-24
western digital caviar black 1tb
bequiet dark power p8 750w

mfg
apehater


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. Februar 2010)

Sorry, habe ich noch nie gehört oder selber gehabt, evtl. bios bug!?


----------



## mcflops (28. Februar 2010)

hey ich hab das gleiche board .. vor paar tagen hab ich mal meine ram timings eingestellt .
ich hab aber leider das borad zurücksetzten müssen und jetz find ich das nimma wo ich des einstellen kannn .. kann mir wer helfen ?


----------



## Dude101 (28. Februar 2010)

Musst einfach auf manuell Übertakten stellen und dann tauchen die ganzen _wichtigen_ Punkte auf


----------



## mcflops (28. Februar 2010)

wo kann man das einstellen ?aso jetz fällts mir ein ok danke ^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. März 2010)

Hats geklappt?


----------



## Gnome (4. April 2010)

Hey ich brauch mal eure Meinung. Ich hab vor, mir demnächst ein Crosshair III zu holen, hab jetzt jedoch gelesen, dass das Board Spannungsschwankungen hat. Ist das mit dem aktuellen Bios Update behoben wurden? Ansonsten muss ich wohl auf ein andres Board ausweichen (vielleicht MSI 790FX-GD70) 

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen. Danke schonmal 



///Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Wird sowieso das MSI 790FX-GD70. Auf Spannungsschwankungen und Ram Fehler hab ich keine Lust...


----------



## Levi (15. Mai 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> ///Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Wird sowieso das MSI 790FX-GD70. Auf Spannungsschwankungen und Ram Fehler hab ich keine Lust...



 was PCGH da getestet hat war das erste Bios und das war nicht so der hit.

Aber weil ich gerade bei schlechten BIOS bin:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-ushttp://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20100512020938671&board_id=1&model=Crosshair%20III%20Formula&page=1&count=25

ladet euch auf keinen Fall die Bios version 1602 runter wenn ihr nen P2 X4 habt.
Sonst gibts da das Feature volle Vcore zum Multiplikator im cool n quiet.
Die Performance könnt ihr euch ja sicher vorstellen.
Ein downgrade auf die 1503 geht nicht.

N1 Asus.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2010)

Mag einer einen CIVF Sammelthread aufmachen?
Ich bin da nicht so bewandert drin.


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

sobald ich meins habe werd ich das in angriff nehmen bin nur noch am schwanken zwischen laptop und pc^^


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du das schon gesehen hast, aber ich hab eins und hab schon nen Sammelthread gemacht.

Aber Bilder kannst du dann beisteuern.^^


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

ups^^ ich war lange nimmer on und so, ne habs nich gesehn^^


----------



## SmOOthr3D (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Crosshair 3 Bios Problem 1603*

Hier mal die Hilfestellung für den Biosfehler von Version 1603
(nur 800mhz Takt bei x4)
Damit sollte das Problem bereinigt sein, d.h. rückstufung des bios von 1603 zu 1503

Hier mal ne Anleitung + Download von meiner Page für alle die das selbe Problem haben
*Ihr braucht einen kleinen USB-Stick und das File zum runterladen*


> http://www.double-gamers.com/downloads/backflash.rar


*-HP tool starten*
*-für dos bitte Ordner "USB-Boot" wählen und formatieren*
*-"AFUDOS.exe" und "1503.rom" auf USB-Stick dazupacken*
*-reboot und usb stick auswählen (F8 oder ESC)*
*-afudos /i1503.rom /pbnc /n eingeben*
Das war das Bios funktioniert wieder Perfekt!
Schönen Dank an die Forum de Luxx Leute.
Gruß
Smoothr3d


----------



## Levi (12. Juni 2010)

Bios 1702 erschienen

Changelog:
Enhance the stability of certain CPU

Habt ihr schon getestet ob der 800Mhz bug bei X4 Cpus behoben ist?


----------



## CamperInDaBase (15. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,
hab auch nen CIIIF, bei mir ist es bereits das dritte da die ersten beiden defekt waren. 

Ist also durchaus im Bereich des möglichen, wenn jemand auch nen defektes erwischt hat.

Nun habe ich aber nen anderes Problem...

Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit wurde grad installiert (ist net das erste mal).. sobald ich jedoch den LAN Treiber installiere, stürzt der IE permanent ab. 

Treiber sind alle auf dem neusten stand... 

Mit dem Treiber von MS gehts zwar aber ich habe so den eindruck das es auf kosten der performance geht.

Weis da jemand was ?


----------



## Klinge5000 (30. Juni 2010)

AMD Phenom II x4 965
Asus CrosshairIII
2x Geil Value 2GB 1600

Mein Ram Kit funktioniert nur im Single-Modus.
Habe versucht, mit einen Riegel die Latenzen so einzustellen, wie es vom Hersteller vorgegeben ist: Cl 9-9-9-28 1600Mhz
Stecke ich aber den zweiten Riegel im Dualchanel-Modus dazu, fährt mein Rechner nicht mehr hoch.
Im Singelmodus hat mein System meinen Speicher auch andere Latenzen zugewießen: 9-9-9-24 1333Mhz
Anbei noch paar Screens von CPU Z, Everrest u. Sandra2010 

Ich hab keine Ahnung davon, hoffe aber ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke.
Achso, auf der QV-List erscheint mein RAM leider nicht. Aber muss doch trotzdem gehen....


----------



## djnoob (19. August 2010)

Hoffe es kann mir mal jemand hier weiterhelfen. Will mir ein 1055T holen und würde gerne mal wissen, was der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Boards sind?
Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX AM3 ATX
ASUS Crosshair III Formula, 790FX


----------



## Cr@zed^ (1. September 2010)

Bis auf USB 3.0 und S-ATA 6 GB/s eher Makulatur. 

Das CH III ist bei Benchmarks meist etwas schneller, das CH IV hat die etwas bessere Energieeffizienz.


----------



## djnoob (1. September 2010)

Wie sieht es im OC aus. Schafft das Crosshair 3 die Referenztakt von 300 mit Wakü ?


----------



## Cr@zed^ (2. September 2010)

Ja hat meins gemacht, aber nur mit dem 965 der 1090 will die 300 nicht. Also im Klartext, das hängt auch von der CPU ab.


----------



## djnoob (3. September 2010)

Bin froh den ch4 wieder abgegeben zu haben. Der CH3 ist einfach nur geiler und vor allem kühler.
Welche Timings sind denn eigentlich von bedeutung für ein Game wie BC2?
1900 mit CL9 oder 1500 mit CL7 ?


----------



## Cr@zed^ (4. September 2010)

Bei Spielen ist sogar 1333er cl9 nicht spürbar schlechter wie ein z.B. 1600er mit cl8. 
Ram schlägt sich nur in Benchmarks in 1-2 FPS nieder.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

na dann ist ja egal was ich einstelle. Nur kriege ich den NB Multi nicht auf 10x. Bei 9x ist schluss.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (4. September 2010)

Was für eine CPU? Ein 940er evtl?


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

Nein, ist der 1055T


----------



## Shadowbrain (21. November 2010)

ich möchte océn werde mir nen 1055t kaufen nur das board is mir noch ein dorn im auge was meint ihr eher

ASUS Crosshair III Formula, 790FX
oder
GigaByte GA-870A-UD3

würde mir ja gerne das CH4 holen aber das sprengt im mom mein budget

ps. auf usb3 und sata 6gb kann ich getrost drauf verzichten


----------



## djnoob (22. November 2010)

Hatte zuerst in verbindung nach Sockel 775 das Crosshair 4 und ich kann nur sagen, für den OC von 4 bzw 4,2 GhZ ist es nicht Wert.

Dann habe ich ihn wieder verkauft und mir das CH3 geholt und mit dem habe ich auch ohne probleme innerhalb einer halben stunde die 4,2 hingekriegt.

Also brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen nur solltest du bios update machen, bevor du den 1055T montierst.

Bleib bei deinem Board. Der CH4 wird viel zu heiss für die 4 GhZ da brauchst du schon eine Wakü auf dem Board.

Sind Erfahrungen die ich dir Berichte.


----------



## R3DEX (31. Januar 2011)

Hey Leutz ...

gibt es für das Asus Crosshair 3 noch ihrgendwelche Aktuellen Treiber ???

bzw was habt ihr bei Windows 7 alles Installiert ??

hab bis jetzt nur den Audio und das neue Bios 1902 drauf


mein Phenom II X2 545 packt in Windows 3x4005Mhz und ja ist ein Phenom II  auch wenn da Athlon steht


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2011)

Hab heute den x6 1090t geschenkt bekommen, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das reicht einfach die CPU zu wechseln.
Kann ich unter Windows schauen welche Bios Version ich hab?

Hab auch schon bei Asus geschaut, bin dort aber nicht fündig geworden


----------



## djnoob (8. Februar 2011)

mach vorher bios update.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2011)

Problem ist das ich sowas bis her noch nicht selber gemacht habe, muss ich da etwas beachten?


----------



## djnoob (8. Februar 2011)

bevor du kein bios update machst und die cou einbaust, wird garnichts passieren. Moni wird schwarz bleiben und die Lüfter werden sich drehen, weil das Board die CPU nicht erkennt.

Alles andere suchu nutzen .


----------



## Ortonplayer (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich weiß der Thread ist ein wenig älter, aber ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden. Ich würde gerne das Bios aktualisieren. Leider weiß ich nicht wie das geht. Habe jetzt die neuste Version 0702 geladen. Das ist jetzt eine Rom Datei. was genau muss ich damit machen? Habe vor meinen AMD x4 P965 Black Edition zu overclocken. habe schon einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B gekauft. Jetzt will ich halt vorher das Bios auf den neusten Stand bringen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Eraydone (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,
heute ist bei meinem Crosshair III ein Problem aufgetreten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es wirklich mit dem Board zusammenhängt. Und zwar geht der Rechner willkürlich an und aus ( bei Klopfen auf den Rechner geht er auch an oder aus)
Bevor ich allerdings den kompletten Rechner neu verkabeln, wollt ich fragen ob einer eine bessere Lösung ha.
Mfg
Eraydone


----------



## djnoob (31. Mai 2011)

kabeln überprüfen.


----------



## Knobelmann (19. September 2011)

Huhu!

Ich habe da auch ein eher unspektakuläres Problem mit meinem CH3F. Da ist doch dieses kleine blaue Display mit dabei, welches je nach Bedarf verschiedene Dinge anzeigt. Bei mir steht konstant "reserved" egal was ich im BIOS rumfummel. Hat jemand auch schon mal dieses Problem gehabt und beheben können?

mfg Knobelmann


----------



## Eraydone (26. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute der Therese ist zwar alt, aber mein Problem aktueller denn je.
Ich habe jetzt innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre fast alle Komponenten ausgetauscht (RAM, graka, Netzteil, Gehäuse, soundkarte)
Aber jetzt stürzt er bei vielen spielen unwillkürlich ohne Muster einfach ab (Schwarzer Bildschirm, Sound hängt, Lüfter drehen auf) ich muss dann am Computer wackeln damit er wieder neustartet. Ich bin mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende. 
BIOS zurückgesetzt und aktualisiert. Nun weis ich nicht liegt es am mobo oder am Prozessor(Phenom 2 x4 965) ?!?

Wenn ich vllt das mobo austausche welches soll ich nehmen??


----------



## djnoob (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn du wackselst, kann es ja nur irgendwo ein wackel kontakt oder Ähnl. sein .


----------



## Eraydone (26. Januar 2013)

Aber wenn es ein Wackler ist, wie kann es dann sein, dass der Rechner in Windows 10h +x laufen kann ohne abzustürzen und dann bei Spielen (z.B. Tropico 4, Assains Creed III) da stürzt er nach 10-60 min ab und das ist nicht reproduzierbar.
Bei Empire:Total War ist er bis etz noch nicht abgestürzt.

Naja ich hab mir jetzt das Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 bestellt.

Aber seltsam ist es schon


----------

